# Hamster needs a loving home



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi could anyone out there give a hamster a new start, an aquaintence of mine has owned him/her for about 6 months and he/she was a baby when baught. He has been living in very very unsuitable circumstances and been eating totally unsuitable food. I need to be honest he has never been handled and would need to be tamed. I don't even know which sex he/is, he has had no name but I have called him Oliver as I think He/She needs a name. I feel very sorry for him and when I found out how unwanted he was and how uncared for he was I heard someone saying "I'll have it" and then I realised it was me saying it, oh is going to absolutely kill me as we got 4 mice on Sunday and he put his foot down and said right thats it no more animals, enough is enough. He can come with his cage which isn't bad in size. I will try to start taming him and he is now on a good quality hamster food, although surprisingly enough he has a nice shine on his coat (tomatoes must have agreed with him):mad5:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry it might help if I show you what he/she looks like.























I will give him a good clean, find him a food bowl and remove the tomato that was his food up till now. The photos (sorry they are rubbish) don't show but he is semi-long haired. I live in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to take him/her off your hands but I can't get to Huddersfield as I don't drive!  good luck!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Cherrie, your hammies look lovely, wish you were closer as yours look really happy unlike Oliver(had to name him) who looks really worried all the time. Do you have any tips for taming nervous hammies, I think it would help him to find a forever home although I think if he has bitten his past owner (which I don't belive) I only wish he had bigger teeth and stronger jaws.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I would love her (its a girl as it has no balls) 

How much is a train from peterborugh to west yorkshire and back??

lol

xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am in Preston and could meet you half way perhaps. At a train station though as I don't drive. 

He/she is beautiful!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i might have a way !


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Its to bad your not here, that baby would be in a home now!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Olive (who is a girl) the hamster now has a loving home waiting with 'U Look Like a Hamster', Many Thanks to everyone concerned.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Olive (who is a girl) the hamster now has a loving home waiting with 'U Look Like a Hamster', Many Thanks to everyone concerned.


that is great news, congrats on finding a new loving home for the wee one!


----------

